# Salvador, BA - Fotos Aéreas



## PT-AVJ

Vídeo da aproximação no aeroporto hoje.


----------



## PT-AVJ

Seguem fotos de ontem, de minha autoria. Para maior resolução, clicar nas fotos.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.


----------



## Tennyson Vital

Fenomenal!!!


----------



## jguima

Espetaculares!


----------



## PT-AVJ

Seguem 70 fotos de hoje, separados em 4 posts. Todas de minha autoria;

1. Complexo hoteleiro de Costa do Sauípe









2. Arembepe









03.









04. Condomínio Interlagos e panorâmica de Lauro de Freitas e Salvador ao fundo









05.









06. Porto de Aratu, maior complexo portuário do nordeste brasileiro









07.









08.









09.









10. Salvador Bahia Airporto, maior infraestrutura aeroportuária do norte/nordeste brasileiro









11.









12.









13. Parque metropolitano de Pituaçu









14. Orla marítima de Salvador, bairro de Armação e Centro de Convenções à direita









15. Costa Azul, Pituba no destaque









16. Pituba, Itaigara









17. Rio Vermelho, zoom até o Farol da Barra









18. Horto Florestal









19. 









20. Ondina, Barra, Graça, Centro


----------



## PT-AVJ

Continuação.

21.









22. Shopping Barra









23. Barra









24.









25.









26. Panorâmica clichê de Salvador









27.









28. Corredor da Vitória, exclusividade tem endereço









29. Centro histórico de Salvador, local onde o Brasil começou a ser governado. Primeira cidade e capital do Brasil.









30.









31.









32. Porto TECON de Salvador, 3º mais movimentado do nordeste em TEU's em 2021 (atrás de Suape, PE e Pecém, CE).









33.









34. Mais algumas do Salvador Bahia Airport









35.









36. Pituba









37.









38.









39. Skyline de Salvador, densidade absurda em uma península geograficamente limitada









40. Arena Fonte Nova no zoom


----------



## PT-AVJ

Continuação.

41. Densidade dos bairros de Ondina, Graça e Barra









42.









43.









44.









45.









46.









47. Clube Espanhol e condomínio Costa Espanha









48.









49.









50.









51. Icônico Farol da Barra, a "ponta" de Salvador que separa a orla marítima da orla da Baía de Todos os Santos









52.









53.









54. Porto da Barra, simplesmente a MELHOR praia urbana do mundo (segundo critérios próprios rs)









55. Haja prédio nessa cidade...









56.









57. Mansão Wildberger. 998 m² de puro luxo nos últimos 5 pavimentos e um cais privado de fazer inveja a muito atracadouro de cidades médias









58. Corredor da Vitória, no close









59.









60.


----------



## PT-AVJ

Continuação.

61. Av. Contorno, Bahia Marina, Centro Histórico









62. Comércio, Elevador Lacerda, Mercado Modelo









63.









64. Porto de Salvador novamente









65. Forte de São Marcelo e Comércio









66. Praia de Boa Viagem para banhistas









67. Ponta do Humaitá e Forte de Mont Serrat









68. Península de Itapagipe









69. Caminho da Fé e Basílica do Senhor do Bonfim da Bahia









70. Praia da Ribeira









E por hoje é só. Em breve trago mais fotos.


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA

As imagens estão espetaculares! Parabéns pelos registros!


----------



## jguima

Sequência fora de série da metrópole soteropolitana, isso que eu chamo de surra bem dada!


----------



## Tennyson Vital

Imagens espetaculares! Sem palavras!! 👋 👋 👋 👋


----------



## jguima

Impressionante a mancha de condomínios em direção a Sergipe/Aracaju, a formação da megalópole é inevitável.  😂


----------



## Peixoto

Acho que são os melhores registros aéreos que já vi. O dia estava perfeito e as fotos são de altíssima qualidade. Obrigado por compartilhar conosco, @PT-AVJ !


----------



## SALVAFORTA

Trabalho da pra, e trabalho da pra, nota 1000, espetacular.


----------



## SALVAFORTA

SHOW DE FOTO


----------



## SALVAFORTA

Densidade.









Visite o thread de Fotos Aéreas de Salvador, BA


----------



## PT-AVJ

Olá, foristas! Segue mais um "lote" de fotos aéreas de Salvador, feitas nessa semana por mim:

01 Orla de Piatã









02 Densidade dos bairros de Ondina, Barra, Graça, Vitória, Campo Grande, Canela...









03 Densidade dos bairros de Ondina, Barra, Graça, Vitória, Campo Grande, Canela...









04 Densidade dos bairros de Ondina, Barra, Graça, Vitória, Campo Grande, Canela...









05 Morro de São Paulo









06 Morro de São Paulo









07 Boipeba









08 Refinaria de Mataripe, ACELEN (Antiga RLAM)









09 Refinaria de Mataripe, ACELEN (Antiga RLAM)









10 Península de Itapagipe e enseada dos Tainheiros 









11 Zoom de Salvador, primeira cidade e capital do Brasil









12 Alphaville









13 Aproximação final da pista principal do Salvador Bahia Airport









14 Centro de Convenções (novo e velho), Parque dos Ventos, Boca do Rio









15 Centro financeiro de Salvador, avenida Tancredo Neves e arredores









16 Caminho das Árvores, sendo engolido pelos prédios em seu entorno









17 Fonte Nova no destaque









18 Horto Florestal, Brotas, Dique do Tororó, Vasco da Gama









19 Orla, da Pituba até Itapuã









20 Entorno do Shopping da Bahia, principal buraco negro de Salvador, onde os carros parecem sucumbir ao seu poder gravitacional.









Segue no próximo post.


----------



## PT-AVJ

21 Alphaville









22 Entorno do Parque Shopping Bahia (Lauro de Freitas)









23 Orla da Baía de Todos os Santos, porto de Salvador e Ferry Boat no destaque









24 TECON Salvador









25 Aérea de Salvador









26 Alphaville









27 Manhattan Square









28 Condomínio Le Parc









29 Greenville









30 Hangar Business Park









31 Estação Mussurunga









32 Avenida Paralela









33 Greenville por outro ângulo









34 Jaguaribe, Patamares, parque de Pituaçu









35 Imbuí









36 Densidade urbana de Salvador, muitos prédios e muitas favelas. Baiana System conta sobre isso...









37 Tancredo Neves, Salvador Shopping









38 Alto do Itaigara, Cidade Jardim









39 Itaigara









40 Salvador, uma cidade de contrastes









Segue no próximo post


----------



## PT-AVJ

41 Zoom na Ilha de Itaparica, edf. Mansão Wildberger em destaque na Vitória (998m² nos 5 apartamentos do topo)









42 Pujante malha rodoviária de Salvador, Acesso Norte, entroncamento entre a BR-324 e as avenidas Barros Reis, Bonocô, Via Expressa BTS e ACM. Shopping Bela Vista e Metrô de Salvador, linhas 1 e 2









43 Novos lançamentos imobíliários em Santa Teresa









44 Horto Bela Vista, Shopping da Bahia, orla da Pituba









45 Avenida Luis Eduardo Magalhães x BR-324, estação Retiro do Metrô, linha 1









46 Avenida Luis Eduardo Magalhães, área do 19º Batalhão de Caçadores do Exército Brasileiro. Bairro do Imbuí ao fundo









47 CAB - Centro Administrativo da Bahia (I)









48 CAB - Centro Administrativo da Bahia (II)









49 CAB - Centro Administrativo da Bahia (III)









50 FTC - Faculdade de Tecnologia e Ciências (minha primeira graduação), Shopping Paralela, estação Tamburugy do metrô linha 2









Por hoje é só.

Para alta resolução, abrir imagem em nova guia.


----------



## Flacor

Esse thread é show demais! Já temos uma infra num porte adequado, ou quase, às necessidades da cidade. Esperemos investimentos em torná-la mais aprazível aos pedestres.


----------

